# Youth program education materials



## Poimen (Apr 4, 2005)

Here in our church there are some members who would like to start a youth program. For those of you from CRC backgrounds, we would like to start a Cadet/Calvinette like group (for 8-14 year old boys and girls). 
I am looking for educational material. Not arts & crafts but biblical education, such a series of devotions for pre-teens from a Reformed perspective. Since we have a strong catechism program we do not need 'heavy' theological material.

Any thoughts?


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 5, 2005)

Lessons for Life. Could not recommend this strongly enough - I use it all the time.

http://www.metropolitantabernacle.org/Pages/SUNDAY SCHOOL.html


----------

